# Weight pull in VA



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey i was invited to a weight pull in Vargina Jan.6 2008 wanted to know if anyone else wanted to go...it's going to be given by a pitbull club not sure of the name i met the guy at a pull in Maryland i know the guy he was with run's southernbulldog


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I am assuming Vargina is something like Virginia lol

Have fun, too far for me!


----------

